# bringing dog



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

any advice about bringing our dog with us from glasgow to alicante wen we move over he is fully up todate with jags and vet is issuing a passport do you know how much it costs he is a full beed full papers staffie 7yrs old xx


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

neil1962 said:


> any advice about bringing our dog with us from glasgow to alicante wen we move over he is fully up todate with jags and vet is issuing a passport do you know how much it costs he is a full beed full papers staffie 7yrs old xx


Realize that Alicante is not in Andalucia and may have slightly different regulations but would presume roughly the same.


Update from May 2012 Dangerous Dogs:
The Junta de Andalucia has added Bull terriers, Presa Canarios, Napolitan mastiffs and Boxers to the list. These breeds cannot be taken out in public without a lead and muzzle and must be registered at the town hall.

Dangerous Dogs

Any person owning a potentially dangerous dog (perros potencialmente peligrosos) in Spain must have an appropriate licence (by law of article 3 of the Royal Decree 287/2002, of 22 of March 2002) and the dog must be registered with the municipality. Handlers and walkers of dangerous or potentially dangerous dogs must also be licensed (article 1, 2 of Law 50/1999, of December 1999). A licence is valid for five years.

Potentially dangerous dog are identified as being in one of three categories:
1) Breeds and breed crosses classified as potentially dangerous:
• Doberman (Andalucia only)
• Bull Terriers
• Presa Canarios
• Napolitan Mastiffs
• Boxers
• Pit Bull Terrier
• Staffordshire Bull Terrier
• American Staffordshire Terrier
• Rottweiler
• Dogo Argentino
• Fila Brasileiro
• Tosa Inu
• Akita Inu

2) Dogs with certain characteristics of these breeds are also classified as potentially dangerous. 

The characteristics are:
• Strong musculature, powerful or athletic constitution, robustness, agility, vigor and endurance
• Short hair
• Deep chest (60 to 80 cm), height of over 50 cm and a weight over 20 Kg
• Big, square, head, with a wide skull and strong jaws
• Broad, short and muscled neck.
• Straight, parallel forelegs and muscular hindquarters, relatively long back legs standing at an angle

3) Dogs that have a track record of aggression to humans and other animals must also be licensed and registered.
Dog owner licence application
The licence application is made to the municipality of the place of residence. The applicant must take the following (an applicant must be over 18 years):
• Proof of identity (passport or residence card)
• Proof of having no criminal convictions
• Proof of being mentally and physically capable of looking after one of these animals. (There are centres test of physical and psychological aptitude can be done and a certificate issued. The certificate must have been issued in the previous 12 months)
• An insurance contract for the dog with a liability of at least €120,000 (€175,000 in Andalucia)
• Proof of fully up-to-date vaccinations
• Proof of identification by microchip
• Proof that the dog is or has attended training school
Once accepted, a licence (the licencia para tener perros potencialmente peligrosos) is issued.

Dog registration

Potentially dangerous dogs must be registered with the municipal registry for dangerous dogs (Registro Municipal de Perros Potencialmente Peligrosos). Registration of the dog must be renewed annually.
Take:
• Proof of identification and microchip number's certificate
• Certificate from the vet stating that the dog is in good health

Walking a potentially dangerous dog

Dog owners or handlers must carry the licence and dog registration document when out with the dog. The dog must be muzzled and on a lead of no more than two metres long (one metre in Andalucia). Only one dog may be handled per person. In Andalucia, dangerous animals are banned from entering children's leisure or recreational areas.Note: In most municipalities, only one dog may be registered to one person. The property where the dogs are kept must be enclosed by a two metre high barrier.


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

this is neils wife replying ...omg never thought he would be classed as a dangourous dog he is a full stafforshire bull terrier he is kc reg and has papers jags upto date we are getting him nutured and chipped before we come over we are only renting for a year to see if we like the place etc so does this all still applie am worried now x thanks for reply x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

neil1962 said:


> this is neils wife replying ...omg never thought he would be classed as a dangourous dog he is a full stafforshire bull terrier he is kc reg and has papers jags upto date we are getting him nutured and chipped before we come over we are only renting for a year to see if we like the place etc so does this all still applie am worried now x thanks for reply x


Yes, of course.
We have a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Cane Corso (Neapolitan Mastiff), both of which are potentially dangerous dogs here in Andalucia.
We comply fully with the laws currently in force, have insurance in excess of the minimum, all of which proved crucial last year when a deranged dog owner issued a denuncia against me. 
His complaint had zero substance but I had to show that I had all the necessary paperwork.


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks for reply can i ask you if you dont mind how much the insurance is do we get it over their from a vet do we have to get it before we comeover sorry for all the questions just as we are new to this and want to be doing evertything rite x thanks julia


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

following this with interest. We are bringing over our dog to Barcelona in 3 months. Think we are fine under the dangerous dog act - he is a working lab/lurcher cross, so a big dog but very leggy and skinny. I was wondering about how/who to sort out the insurance with too.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Insurance: Be careful where you go. Like Mary I have a large dog that falls into the category (mine is a rottie) and I am fully compliant so to speak!

In my first year I paid a lot of money for insurance from a british broker. I now use a one man band broker somewhere north (bilbao i think) who specialises in this and i pay very little. To be honest I forget the amount as it is so neglibable and just comes our of the bank every year but its no more than 40 euros. This is with a very reputable insurer (Axa I believe... sounds so forgetful but I literally don't look at the papers, they are in a drawer safe and the broker just takes the renewal every year) and well above (double) the required amount.

So you dont have to spend a lot. PM me if you want the details of the broker I use, very nice chap and even changed me a couple of years ago to equal cover at a lower rate.


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

hi thanks for the information i have pmyou julia


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

neil1962 said:


> thanks for reply can i ask you if you dont mind how much the insurance is do we get it over their from a vet do we have to get it before we comeover sorry for all the questions just as we are new to this and want to be doing evertything rite x thanks julia


My partner sorts out the insurance so I can't recall how much but it's not that expensive. There are several companies who will insure pets.
You'll need to muzzle you're dog when out and the law says you must have a 2m high fence or wall around your property.

A lot of people ignore these rules..then one day, like me, they get a denuncia from some crazy person and if they haven't got the paperwork they're in trouble.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You need to take out insurance here in Spain.....


----------

